# Rose Psycho Path 6 loch im Carbon-Rahmen



## chbuchta (3. Februar 2013)

Hi, 

beim gestrigen waschen meines MTB's stellte ich fest das sich ein loch in der hinteren linke Strebe befindet.

Meine Frage dazu was kann ich da machen, evtl. selbst Hand anlegen.

Oder besser zu Rose senden.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (7. Februar 2013)

chbuchta schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> beim gestrigen waschen meines MTB's stellte ich fest das sich ein loch in der hinteren linke Strebe befindet.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo chbuchta,

die Bohrungen im Rahmen sind Drainagelöcher damit Kondenswasser entweichen kann.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chbuchta (7. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Info hatte schon angst der Rahmen defekt. Ist nur seltsam das dort Lack drauf ist. Aber an dem 2013 Modell sieht man das 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk 2


----------

